# Will gp do any level one tests?



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

I'm just after a it of advice. We have had 3 failed cycles and are looking into changing clinics at the moment. I need to go to gp to refer us tour new clinic but am hoping that gp will be nice and do some level1 tests.

Has anyone had any difficulties getting any of these tests done at gp? I am hoping we can save a little money if the gp. Will do some of them so won't have  to pay a  hefty price to have them done at ivf clinic.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Rory sorry to hear of your failed cycles  

I went to my GP for level 1s, he didn't know what they were but I'd already made a note and gave him the list, he wrote the form/bag thing out and sent me to the nurse for them, he had no problem at all doing them for me! 

Good luck

Lisa x


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

thanks Lisa. I hope my GP is just as good. I will print off the list and see what they will do.
I hope your treatment goes well xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

rory did you get any joy with those tests? My GP wouldn't do mine infact he was most unhelpful with the whole thing and i left him feeling really down.
Luckily the Dr at my follow up agreed to do them all so now i just have to wait for the results.
Good luck and hope they have agreed for you.


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiya sorry to butt in but would you possibly give me the list of the bloods needed for this as I'd like to ask my doctor for them too if this tx is unsuccessful xx


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to gp on monday, so will let you know, Missy. I am hoping that they will or do some of them at least as we will have to pay for them via fertility dr.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

This should be a link to the immune faq section which has a whole host of info but it you look under level 1 tests, it has a list fo things to ask for.

Hope it helps Swanage


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks that's great   x


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

well gp won't do them until he has a list from the fertility clinic. Did say they would try and do some but wanted us to have our initial appt first....

Good luck to you all on your future treatment.


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Such a shame that your GP won't do them without a list from the fertility clinic, nothing like making things easier for you when all seems hard work as it is with this whole process


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,
My Gp has always championed me throughout, and even though he didn't know what 'level 1's ' were, he has done full immuglobins on me. I've had them repeated, and actually getting results back today, as one of the levels came back double the norm. 
There are 4 main anti bodys and the biggest, which kicks in first in against illnesss/sickness  and sometimes tx, was the one that was high.
X-d fingers it still is as this COULD be the key to BFN's. Wish me luck....


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

rory he may do them later for you after you first appointment. Good luck

tg i was wondering if that was the problem with me as i have an auto immune problem but not had my results yet. I think and hope it is easily fixed once they know the problem so lots of luck.


----------

